# Kapselrollenliebhaber?



## Muckeburger (18. März 2022)

Guten Abend liebe Leut  
Mich hat das Vintage Gefühl gepackt und bin nun so wissensgierig, dass mir so viele Fragen zu dem Thema im Kopf schwirren und bin optimistisch, dass Ihr sie mir beantworten könnt. 
Nun zu der Frage  
Gibt es unter euch noch einige, die noch mit o. G. Rollentyp angeln und wennja, was macht sie besser als die Stationär oder ist es einfavh das oldschool Gefühl? 
Soweit ich mich durchlesen konnte, ist sie vor Grünzeug geschützt durch die Kapsel, außerdem durch den Druckknopf sehr gut für das Trotting. Gibt es weitere Vorteile? Wie stark ist die Wurfweite eingeschränkt? Macht es auch Sinn am Stillgewässer damit zu fischen? Evtl. Möchte ich mir eine an eine alte matchrute packen. Finde die alte abu 500er reihe schön, aus welchem Jahrgang sind die und haben die einen "Bremsabzugsound"? 
Oje aus einer Frage wurden tausende, aber wie gesagt, möchte am liebsten alkes über das alte tackle erfahren und es gibt nicht viel Info im Netz. 
Außerdem will ich das Forum und euch Mitglieder loben, das kenne ich aus anderen Foren anders, hier wurde bisher immer jede Frage nett und ohne doofe Kommentare beantwortet und hier wird wirklich respektvoll miteinander umgegangen. Großes Lob, denn das scheint nicht überall selbstverständlich zu sein. 
In dem Sinne
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten zu obigem Thema.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. März 2022)

Da hast du aber eine ganze Reihe Fragen in einem Beitrag gepackt.


Muckeburger schrieb:


> Gibt es unter euch noch einige, die noch mit o. G. Rollentyp angeln


Ja, dieser Rolle Typ wird noch von mehreren teilweise genutzt.



Muckeburger schrieb:


> was macht sie besser als die Stationär oder ist es einfavh das oldschool Gefühl?


Nach meiner Meinung nichts, eine gute Stationärrolle mit Freilauf kann das gleiche, aber da sind sie Meinungen bestimmt auch verschieden. Und am passenden Stecken gehört dann eben eine Kapselrolle.



Muckeburger schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich durchlesen konnte, ist sie vor Grünzeug geschützt durch die Kapsel


???, da versteh ich die Frage nicht, Algen und Co sammeln sich in einer Kapsel genau so.


Muckeburger schrieb:


> Macht es auch Sinn am Stillgewässer damit zu fischen? Evtl. Möchte ich mir eine an eine alte matchrute packen.


Geile Idee, klappt hervorragend.


Muckeburger schrieb:


> . Finde die alte abu 500er reihe schön, aus welchem Jahrgang sind die


Die erste kam 1961 auf den Markt, die letzte ist jetzt noch zu kaufen.



Muckeburger schrieb:


> haben die einen "Bremsabzugsound"?


Durch die verschiedenen Bremsarten der ABU - Kapselrollen (Syncro, Stern,.. ) kann ich dir das nicht beantworten, ich habe nicht alle. Aber ich meine, es sind auf jeden Fall lautlose dabei.


Muckeburger schrieb:


> Wie stark ist die Wurfweite eingeschränkt?


Nicht groß merkbar am See


Muckeburger schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich das Forum und euch Mitglieder loben, das kenne ich aus anderen Foren anders


Danke, tut gut

Und ansonsten hier mal im Forum die Suche benutzen, da findet man vielleicht auch noch was.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Leut
> Mich hat das Vintage Gefühl gepackt und bin nun so wissensgierig, dass mir so viele Fragen zu dem Thema im Kopf schwirren und bin optimistisch, dass Ihr sie mir beantworten könnt.
> Nun zu der Frage
> Gibt es unter euch noch einige, die noch mit o. G. Rollentyp angeln und wennja, was macht sie besser als die Stationär oder ist es einfavh das oldschool Gefühl?
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe sehr lange (von 1962 bis 1984) mit einer Kapselrolle, allerdings von Shakespeare, an der leichten Spinnangel gefischt. Trotz der Kapsel ist dies ja auch eine Stationärrolle. Es ersparte halt das Bügelumlegen (viertel Umdrehung zurck und die Rolle war bereit zum Wurf) Allerdings kann man nach dem Abwurf nur noch mit einem abrupten Stop auf den Wurf Einfluss nehmen, ein leichtes Einbremsen wie bei offenen Stationärrollen geht da nicht. Das heisst nur für gute Werfer zu empfehlen.
Da ich da meist nicht mehr als vielleicht 25 Meter warf, konnte ich da keine Einschränkung bei der Weite feststellen, das schaffte man locker ohne große Anstrengung stundenlang. War damals eine wunderbare Sache; Rute, Rolle und ich waren da eine Einheit, was habe ih mit dieser Kombi für Würfe hinbekommen, traumhaft und eines war ganz toll, die Rolle ging in über 20 Jahren nie kaputt, trotz vieler Benutzung und wäre auch heute noch einsatzbereit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## chum (20. März 2022)

Ich fische die Abu 505, 506 und 507 immer noch auf Friedfisch (siehe OCC), 1. da die immer noch gut funktionieren, 2. aus Nostalgie, 3. weil ich zu faul bin meine modernen Spinnruten umzurüsten.


----------



## chum (20. März 2022)

Die Wurfweiten sind natürlich nicht so weit wie mit modernen Rollen. Bremsabzugsound ist ein ganz leichtes, leises "Klacken".


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe sehr lange (von 1962 bis 1984) mit einer Kapselrolle, allerdings von Shakespeare, an der leichten Spinnangel gefischt. Trotz der Kapsel ist dies ja auch eine Stationärrolle. Es ersparte halt das Bügelumlegen (viertel Umdrehung zurck und die Rolle war bereit zum Wurf) Allerdings kann man nach dem Abwurf nur noch mit einem abrupten Stop auf den Wurf Einfluss nehmen, ein leichtes Einbremsen wie bei offenen Stationärrollen geht da nicht. Das heisst nur für gute Werfer zu empfehlen.
> Da ich da meist nicht mehr als vielleicht 25 Meter warf, konnte ich da keine Einschränkung bei der Weite feststellen, das schaffte man locker ohne große Anstrengung stundenlang. War damals eine wunderbare Sache; Rute, Rolle und ich waren da eine Einheit, was habe ih mit dieser Kombi für Würfe hinbekommen, traumhaft und eines war ganz toll, die Rolle ging in über 20 Jahren nie kaputt, trotz vieler Benutzung und wäre auch heute noch einsatzbereit.
> ...



War das etwa die _Wonderspin _von Shakespeare Noris?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angeln-kapselrolle-shakespeare-2662/2038554208-230-1089

Von dieser Rolle habe ich nun schon häufiger gelesen, dass diese so schlecht wohl gar nicht war.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> War das etwa die _Wonderspin _von Shakespeare Noris?
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angeln-kapselrolle-shakespeare-2662/2038554208-230-1089
> 
> Von dieser Rolle habe ich nun schon häufiger gelesen, dass diese so schlecht wohl gar nicht war.


Hallo,

nein, das war die  Shakespeare Wondereel  Spinning Reel 1756 aus Fayetteville, Arkansas, USA. Mit Noris haten die damals (1962) noch nichts zu tun.
War damals eine Kombi; Hohlglasrute Wonderrod (damals wohl das Beste Material für Hohlglasruten). Die Besonderheit war, dass die Rolle hinter der Hand montiert war. Dadurch erreichte das Gerät eine totale Ausgewogenheit. Da das Spinnfischen  bei uns damals weitaus weniger ausgeübt wurde als heute das Fliegenfischen, war für das Gerät kein großer Markt da. Ich kam mit dem Gerät wunderbar zurecht und wollte es sogar beim Casting (damals noch Turnierwerfen genannt) einsetzen, Trotz guter Vorstellung beim Training, erlaubt es unser Trainer nicht, das Gerät für den Wettkampf zu benutzen, da eben das Einbremsen des Wurfs damit nicht möglich war, Obwohl ich bei der Demonstration auf die Arenbergscheibe im ersten Versuch gleich 92 Punkte erreichte.
Auf jeden Fall gefiel mir das Gerät so gut, dass ich mir 1965 noch eine zweite Garnitur als Ersatz über den Händler aus USA bestellte, falls mit der ersten mal was schiefging. Nur tat die 22 Jahre klaglos ihren Dienst und so habe ich neben der "alten" noch eine neue, nie benutzte Kombi seit 1965 daheim.
Ja, das war Qualität, wenn man dann heute von Rollen liest, welche nicht mal 5 Jahre Spinnfischen überstehen.
Die Rolle kostet damals etwas über 60 DM (habe so etwas von 62 DM in Erinnerung) und die Rute weiß ich nicht mehr genau, so um die 70 DM glaube ich.
Mitchell 300 und QuicK Finessa kosteten damals jeweils 57 DM. Den Preis weiß ich noch genau, da ich da auch welche hatte (und noch habe), da ging auch so gut wie nichts kaputt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Rolle kostet damals etwas über 60 DM


Das war damals aber schon ne Stange Geld, das sich nicht jeder Angler leisten konnte/wollte.

In heutiger Kaufkraft wohl ca. 350 EUR .

Ich bin Besitzer einer Abu 1044 Syncro.

Hab ich mir damals zugelegt, weil dort im Drill nicht die Spule auf der Achse rotiert, sondern der Schnurfangstift rückwärts dreht.  Also weniger Schnurdrall. Außerdem kann man die Bremskraft mit der Kurbel dosieren.

Hat zwar ganz ordentlich funktioniert, hat mich dann aber vom feeling her doch nicht voll überzeugt.

Also liegt  sie seit Jahrzehnten im Schrank, weil ich doch lieber mit Multi- oder Achsrolle fische.

Beim Angeln an stark bewachsenen Ufern kann eine Kapselrolle aber schon mal Vorteile bringen.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> erlaubt es unser Trainer nicht, das Gerät für den Wettkampf zu benutzen, da eben das Einbremsen des Wurfs damit nicht möglich war


Wäre halt schwer gewesen nen verunglückten Abwurf noch auf die Scheibe hin zu bremsen.  Und beim Casting stand für die Trainer, die ich kannte, der Erfolg deutlich im Vordergrund.   Ob die Werfer auch  Spaß dran hatten, war weniger wichtig.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. März 2022)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den älteren Kapselrollen ist eine stark eingeschränkte Wurfweite, wenig Komfort in Sachen Laufruhe, und viel Eigengewicht. Sehr praktisch ist aber die Schnurfreigabe mit einem Fingerklick. Ich habe diese Rolle früher eine zeitlang zum Spinnfischen benutzt und nur deshalb, weil Perücken mit Monofiler Schnur nahezu ausgeschlossen waren.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das war damals aber schon ne Stange Geld, das sich nicht jeder Angler leisten konnte/wollte.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nach heutiger Kaufkraft  finde ich 350 Euro als etwas hoch gegriffen. Die Rollen der gehobenen Mittelklasse wie die Mitchell 300 und die Finessa von DAM kosteten ja auch fast schon soviel. Ich würde mal sagen man könnte sie mit einer 150 Euro Rolle heute vergleichen. Vom Preis her, von der Qualität her einer solchen weit überlegen. Aber Du hast schon recht, billig ist etwas anderes gewesen damals. Ich hatte da halt eine kinderlose Tante, deren Lieblingsneffe ich war und die finanziell ganz gut dastand und da  bekam ich schon die eine oder andere "Unterstützung". Von meinem Stiftenlohn hätte ich mir das nicht leisten können. 1965 sah das schon anders aus, da hatte ich schon "ausgelernt" wie man bei uns so sagte und da ging das mit der zweiten Garnitur schon einfacher.
Klar, das sanfte Einbremsen nach dem Wurf ging da nicht, sondern allenfalls ein abrupter Stop, was den Wurf total ruiniert hätte. Wir hatten ja den Berndt Matschewsky als Trainer und der sagte damals: alles recht und schön, aber wenn Du mal einen Wurf zu stark angesetzt hast, und dies kommt immer wieder mal vor, hast du keine Möglichkeit mehr da noch einen zielführenden Einfluss darauf zu nehmen.
Da wir ja in diesen Jahren bei bayerischen Meisterschaften etc. in harter Konkurrenz zur Jugendgruppe des Schwandorfer Angelvereins standen, welche auch sehr stark war, war der Berndt da nicht für Experimente zu haben und ja, er hatte ja auch recht; ein verkorkster Wurf machte eine ganze Wertung zunichte.
War immer spannend damals, vor allem die starke Konkurrenz zu den "Schwandorfern". Am Platz harte Konkurrenten saßen wir hinterher gemütlich beisammen und feierten unsere Erfolge. Die bayerischen Meisterschaften fanden damals zu 80 Prozent zwischen denen und unserer Jugendgruppe statt.
Wir wurden sogar einmal von den Schwandorfern zum Wallerfischen (Naab) eingeladen. Damals hatte wir noch kein Gewässer mit einem Wallerbestand (das waren noch Zeiten). Gefangen haben wir da zwar keinen Waller; wenn da so 25 Jugendliche, die Schwandorfer fischten ja auch mit, auf einen Gewässerabschnitt losgelassen werden, hat man bei so einem geräuschempfindlichen Fisch wie dem Waller natürlich nicht viel Chancen. Aber schön war es trotzdem.
Schöne Zeiten damals und der große Vorteil für das Spinn- und auch das Fliegenfischen war, wir waren alle gute bis sehr gute Werfer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen man könnte sie mit einer 150 Euro Rolle heute vergleichen.



Ich hatte das eher in Relation zum durchschnittlichen Monatslohn gemeint.  Das wären m.W.  ca. 10%.

Im Vergleich zu heute war Angelgerät bei uns damals aber eh schweineteuer .

Wenn man von den GIs die US-Kataloge gekriegt hat, merkte man erst, was "regionale Preisdifferenzierung" bedeutete.

Selbst das DAM-Zeug kostete in USA nur gut die Hälfte.  Meine erste Ambassadeur hat damals 59,- USD gekostet, in DE war sie mit über 400,- DM ausgepreist.  Wer da auf deutsche Bezugsquellen angewiesen war, musste also richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.

Durch die Globalisierung und das Internet sind solche Preisdifferenzierungen heutzutage nicht mehr möglich.

Die Amis haben früher auch gerne mal mit obenliegenden Kapselrollen gefischt, sogenannte Spincast-Reels.
Also ähnlich wie ne Multirolle montiert mit Einhandauslösung.

Scheint ziemlich beliebt gewesen zu sein, war aber nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich hatte das eher in Relation zum durchschnittlichen Monatslohn gemeint.  Das wären m.W.  ca. 10%.
> ...


Hallo,

klar, bei den Amis waren die Sachen deutlich günstiger. Allerdings betrug der Wechselkurs DM zu Dollar, zumindest noch bis Anfang der 1970er Jahre 1 zu 4,20 , so dass die 59 USD schon mal rund 250 DM wert waren. Dafür konnte man in Deutschland eine Woche Urlaub machen.
Mit der obenliegenden Kapselrolle (probierte ich mal aus), das war auch nicht so mein Ding. Während ich da mit den Multis gut zurecht kam. Wir mussten ja bei einem Wettkampf mit internationaler Beteiligung (wie z.B. das über Jahrzehnte sehr bekannte Nürnberger Herbstturnier) auch die Disziplin Multi-Skish werfen, so dass da immer aus einem normalen Achtkampf dann ein Neunkampf wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dafür konnte man in Deutschland eine Woche Urlaub machen.


Aber keine Ambassadeur kaufen.

Als der Wechselkurs sich dann deutlich verändert hatte, konnte man zum Gegenwert einer Ambassadeur in DE locker drei aus USA beziehen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nürnberger Herbstturnier


Auf der Wöhrder Wiese war ich als Jugendlicher auch am Start.

Am interessanten fand ich es damals, wenn  R. Pfandl abseits vom Casting mal gezeigt hat, was er mit einer Fliegenrute zwischen den Bäumen am Goldbach so alles drauf hat. Auf einer Wiese schnurgerade zu werfen, fand ich da deutlich einfacher.

Kapselrollen hab ich da aber auch nie gesehen.

Das ist in DE immer ein Nischenprodukt gewesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber keine Ambassadeur kaufen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe ja, Anfang der 1960er, noch Angler getroffen, denen war eine normale Stationärrolle schon nicht ganz geheuer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## chum (20. März 2022)

_llive vom Wasser_


----------



## eiszeit (20. März 2022)

chum schrieb:


> _llive vom Wasser_


Super und sehr schön, 2 Sportexruten mit zwei ABU Kapselrollen. 505 und 507 ???


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (20. März 2022)

Ich mag die ABU505 in Kombination mit meiner alten ABU Matchrute aus den 80ziger Jahren. Daneben habe ich noch die ABU503 und die ABU506. Alternativ mehrere Mitchell 308/408 wenn ich Lust auf Angeln mit der Stationärrolle habe   ....


----------



## chum (20. März 2022)

ja ist ne Abu 505 und 507


eiszeit schrieb:


> Super und sehr schön, 2 Sportexruten mit zwei ABU Kapselrollen. 505 und 507 ???


ja ist eine 505 und 507 heute an der Dahme bei Märkisch Buchholz


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (20. März 2022)

Wenn ich mich für ein Modell entscheiden müsste, wäre das für mich die ABU505; mag die Sternrad-Bremse, weil ich das von der Ambassadeur-Baureihe so gewohnt bin ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. März 2022)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für ein Modell entscheiden müsste, wäre das für mich die ABU505; mag die Sternrad-Bremse, weil ich das von der Ambassadeur-Baureihe so gewohnt bin ....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse



Von der Optik her ist sie außerdem unschlagbar, mit ihrer rot glänzenden Kapsel und der Sternbremse.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. März 2022)

An Kapselrollen besitze ich eine ABU 505, eine ABU 506M und eine Silstar MG 29. Wobei ich die Silstar noch nicht gefischt habe.

Ob und inwieweit Kapselrollen einen echten anglerischen Mehrwert bieten, das weiß ich nicht genau aber sie gehören für mich auf jeden Fall zur breiten Vielfalt von Angelgerät dazu und ein gelegentliches Fischen damit bereitet mir Freude. Die Freude ist es worum es mir geht.


----------



## Floma (20. März 2022)

chum schrieb:


> _llive vom Wasser_


Du wurdest sicher schon von Passant gefragt, ob das Mandalorian-Editionen der Rolle sind. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind verblüffend.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (20. März 2022)

.... und die ABU505 war auch die erste dieser ABU Baureihe, was man von der Nummerierung her nicht vermuten sollte. (.... habe ich hier im Form gelernt !)

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## chum (26. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Du wurdest sicher schon von Passant gefragt, ob das Mandalorian-Editionen der Rolle sind. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind verblüffend.


na machmal wird man am Wasser schon mal schräg von der Seite angeschaut....


----------



## Keto1000 (6. Juli 2022)

Ich hab seit kurzem eine Kapselrolle Daiwa 9700a. Welche Rute passt zur meiner Kapselrolle? Habt ihr für mich ein paar Vorschläge. Würde diese Rolle zum Spinnfischen verwenden. 

lg.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juli 2022)

Zu dieser Rolle gehört eine Revolvergriffrute, das wäre dann Stilgemäß. Da diese aber nicht immer zu bekommen sind, geht auch gut eine Baitcasterrute. Diese Rolle wird aber stehend gefischt, heißt, die Rolle steht auf der Rute beim Wurf und der Hebel wird mit dem Daumen betätigt. Ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, klappt aber dann gut.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin auch ein Freund der ABU 500 Serie und hänge mich mal an diesen Theater dran. Würde gerne an meiner ABU Matchrute die ABU 505 montieren. Lässt sich an dieser Kombi eine Laufschwimmer-Montage mit Schnurstopper realisieren ?! Habe Bedenken, dass die kleinen Ringe der Matchrute sowie die Schnurführung der ABU 505 die Wurfweite (wesentlich) reduziert. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?!

Gekapselte Grüße,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juli 2022)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin auch ein Freund der ABU 500 Serie und hänge mich mal an diesen Theater dran. Würde gerne an meiner ABU Matchrute die ABU 505 montieren. Lässt sich an dieser Kombi eine Laufschwimmer-Montage mit Schnurstopper realisieren ?! Habe Bedenken, dass die kleinen Ringe der Matchrute sowie die Schnurführung der ABU 505 die Wurfweite (wesentlich) reduziert. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?!
> 
> ...


Wie lang ist deine Match Rute und wie tief soll die Pose gestellt werden?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo Hecht100+,

es handelt sich um eine ABU Counterstrike (Baujahr der 80ziger Jahre) mit einer Länge von 390 cm / 13 f.  Geangelt wird damit auf 8m bis 12m .... ehemaliges Baggerloch !


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juli 2022)

Wow, das ist eine Ansage. Meine 506 mit Silikonstopper, beim Einkurbeln gibt es an der Rolle einen kleinen Widerstand, Auswerfen saust so durch. Kommt dann aber noch auf deine Ruteringe an, wie der Stopper da durch kommt, da kenne ich deine Rute leider nicht.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Juli 2022)

Will auch mal mit den kleinsten Silikon-Stopper probieren. Rutenringgröße liefere ich noch nach ....


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2022)

Mit der Schnurführung bei der Rolle ist das kein Problem, die hat ja die weite Kapselöffnung. Als Gerätecombi wird von ABU vorgeschlagen die Cardinal 52, 152, 3 und die beiden Kapselrollen 501 und 506M. Dürfte aber die 505 auch gehen.

Mit den Stopper, das musst du mal probieren, das dürfte ein Problem machen. Es sind halt die die Matchringe (13 SRA). Als Schnurstärke für die Rute wird 0,12-0,20mm empfohlen.


----------

